# Ruxton Shawl -knitted textured lace



## stevieland

My new Ruxton Shawl pattern is now available! It may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. Here is the Ravelry store link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruxton-shawl

If you prefer, you may PM me here with Ruxton Shawl Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern. The pattern will be available on Craftsy.com as well starting Sept. 3.

Ruxton is a super-textured, top-down triangular lace shawl with motifs inspired by nature. The shawl is knitted in either sport or fingering weight yarn to achieve the two different pattern sizes (see below). The size is very easy to customize either by using different yarn, changing the number of pattern repeats, or both. Full instructions on how to do that are provided on the pattern.

The 11-page Ruxton pattern has both row-by-row written instructions and my usual big charts, so you can use the method that works best for you.

There is a KAL for the pattern right here on KP in the new KAL section if you would like to join us and knit along! Feel free to PM me for more details.

*BLOCKED SIZE: 64 X 30 in sport weight; 56 x 26 in fingering weight

NEEDLES: US 6/4.00 mm for sport weight; US 5/3.75 mm for fingering weight

YARDAGE: 630-680 yards worked in sport weight; 550-600 yards worked in fingering weight *

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Wow, it's beautiful! I love it in the gold... I'm editing your title to include the word "KNIT". We require 'knit' or 'crochet' in the titles... it helps you with online searches, too.


----------



## roed2er

pattern purchased and printed. Hopefully, I get off work early as my fingers are itching to begin. Thanks Dee


----------



## britgirl

I love both colours. It will be nice to see all the shawls that get knit.

Sue


----------



## jan1ce

Got the pattern, now to find the yarn. Thanks for another beautiful pattern Dee.

Was going to knit another Nanciann but it will have to wait now lol!

Jan xx


----------



## Dreamfli

Will have to wait a couple of days for my pattern. As always money is an issue. College students don't have a lot of money. LOL

This is so pretty! Has anyone tried it in Laceweight?


----------



## nanciann

This such a fun and yes an easy knit...It whips up in no time at all and is so gratifying....It shows such beautiful stitch definition in either weight...

A joy to behold!


----------



## nanciann

Dreamfli said:


> Will have to wait a couple of days for my pattern. As always money is an issue. College students don't have a lot of money. LOL
> 
> This is so pretty! Has anyone tried it in Laceweight?


I did it in sock weight and sport weight but not lace weight...Both of these look good but would hesitate to do it in lace...but who knows it may be the best of all...You should try it and let us know...


----------



## Dreamfli

I didn't have any lace weight when I first started knitting shawls now I seem to have oodles of it and no other nice yarn in sock weight or fingering. I have some lavender thar was supposed to be a lace weight but it's heavier, so I might try it on 6's.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I didn't have any lace weight when I first started knitting shawls now I seem to have oodles of it and no other nice yarn in sock weight or fingering. I have some lavender thar was supposed to be a lace weight but it's heavier, so I might try it on 6's.


I personally would not go any lighter than a regular fingering weight. The texture of the design could get a bit lost even in heavy lace weight. Now, I've been wrong before (don't tell my husband that!) since i thought that Alexandra wouldn't look that great in lace weight and I was shown the error of my ways by a few ladies out there! If you do go lighter, definitely keep the needles smaller. That way at least some texture would be maintained. So if you have heavy lace weight, do 4s or even 3s. And extra repeats. We can go over that once you figure out what yarn to use.


----------



## jscaplen

I'm glad to see that the pattern shows up well with a variegated wool - since that is what I have in mind. Mine is a bit "stronger" in colour change though so I might have to switch to my second choice.


----------



## amudaus

Fabulous design,love both colors..Fantastic knitting.


----------



## Homeshppr

Once again, you have created a GORGEOUS shawl pattern that I know is going to be a huge hit with shawl knitters everywhere!! I'm especially fond of the gold color!! Just stunning.


----------



## Uyvonne

Your design is breathtaking.


----------



## lynnlassiter

really beautiful. think this one is going on my to do list


----------



## oge designs

WOW, another stunning design Dee!!


----------



## msusanc

Thank you, Dee -- it's beautiful! Do you ever get time to knit in between all your designing?


----------



## Sandiego

Absolutely stunning and downloaded the pattern. Thanks, Dee!!!! ;0)


----------



## Rainebo

This is lovely design...wonderful texture and drape. Great colors, too!


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful design!


----------



## SouthernGirl

I love the way the different stitches add such texture and interest.


----------



## Katsch

Gorgeous!


----------



## Debiknit

Love the color, what yarn did you use? Would be great for fall. Was just mentioning your name in an earler topic this
morning and look what showed up! Love the textured look of this one. Downloaded and printed. Will find the best time
to do it, soon I hope. Thanks for another jewel, Dee.


----------



## Carol77584

I love all the texture in this one. Simply beautiful.


----------



## birdgirl

I could not hit the buy now button fast enough. This pattern is perfect for my just finished yarn. A perfect color too. And I have to work today, argh!
Ok, so take the skein with me, wind it at work and start knitting on the ride home.....thank you Dee&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## MTNKnitter

Thank You Dee, Another beautiful shawl pattern. I will be off to purchase this right away.


----------



## karenh

Dee: I'm full figured and would like a larger shawl. I'm sure that you'll be able to add more repeats, but can this also be made using a worsted or DK weight?


----------



## Crafty Meme

Just purchased the pattern, need to get the yarn next. Trying to find the group to join.


----------



## stevieland

karenh said:


> Dee: I'm full figured and would like a larger shawl. I'm sure that you'll be able to add more repeats, but can this also be made using a worsted or DK weight?


It can be done in worsted and it looks really cool. My friend and test knitter Lorraine did a worsted version that can be seen here:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/cdninswe/ruxton-shawl

It has a 90" wingspan worked at the pattern size! And if that's too big, you could do DK weight and I'm sure that would get it over 6 feet. The pattern is super easy to adjust size wise and there are full instructions about how to do that.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197162-1.html


----------



## Miss Pam

Another beautiful design.


----------



## raindancer

Absolutely gorgeous!! I am so in awe of you Dee! Your designs are all so fabulous, and this one is so very unique and uses patterns that I have never seen before. I can't wait to make this! I'm sure one would get many compliments wearing this~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingPassion

Just stunning as are all of your patterns. I'm going to order this as soon as I finish typing. Would you please let me know what brand that gold sport yarn is....it's gorgeous. Thanks Dee!


----------



## stevieland

KnittingPassion said:


> Just stunning as are all of your patterns. I'm going to order this as soon as I finish typing. Would you please let me know what brand that gold sport yarn is....it's gorgeous. Thanks Dee!


Thanks! It is Socks that Rock Mediumweight, which is a sport weight, in the Ochroid colorway. I love love love this yarn!! In person, it is so bouncy and snuggly and the stitch definition is wonderful. They have a ton of colors too. I got it at a fiber festival, but their website has plenty to choose from.


----------



## stevieland

msusanc said:


> Thank you, Dee -- it's beautiful! Do you ever get time to knit in between all your designing?


Thanks! I pretty much only get time to knit whatever I am designing, except for the odd dishcloth I sneak in from time to time. And I am knitting my own Ruxton (to actually wear as opposed to being a sample I can't) when I can get some "me" knitting in between 1 and 2 am!


----------



## stevieland

raindancer said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! I am so in awe of you Dee! Your designs are all so fabulous, and this one is so very unique and uses patterns that I have never seen before. I can't wait to make this! I'm sure one would get many compliments wearing this~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks! You are too kind. I think you'll really enjoy knitting it, too, it is so easy to memorize as you knit, pretty much tv knitting, at least as much as lace is going to be!


----------



## stevieland

Thanks so much to everyone that took the time to comment. It means a lot to me to get positive feedback on my design work. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Grammy Toni

Beautiful pattern. Love the gold especially.


----------



## Kathygirl

stevieland said:


> My new Ruxton Shawl pattern is now available! It may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. Here is the Ravelry store link:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruxton-shawl
> 
> If you prefer, you may PM me here with Ruxton Shawl Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern. The pattern will be available on Craftsy.com as well starting Sept. 3.
> 
> Ruxton is a super-textured, top-down triangular lace shawl with motifs inspired by nature. The shawl is knitted in either sport or fingering weight yarn to achieve the two different pattern sizes (see below). The size is very easy to customize either by using different yarn, changing the number of pattern repeats, or both. Full instructions on how to do that are provided on the pattern.
> 
> The 11-page Ruxton pattern has both row-by-row written instructions and my usual big charts, so you can use the method that works best for you.
> 
> There is a KAL for the pattern right here on KP in the new KAL section if you would like to join us and knit along! Feel free to PM me for more details.
> 
> *BLOCKED SIZE: 64 X 30 in sport weight; 56 x 26 in fingering weight
> 
> NEEDLES: US 6/4.00 mm for sport weight; US 5/3.75 mm for fingering weight
> 
> YARDAGE: 630-680 yards worked in sport weight; 550-600 yards worked in fingering weight *
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


absolutely stunning shawl.....


----------



## birdgirl

I did get that skein wound into a fat squishy ball of yarn. I'm on the first chart and loving the way this yarn is working out. It has lots of character! And 848 yards to work with...


----------



## stevieland

birdgirl said:


> I did get that skein wound into a fat squishy ball of yarn. I'm on the first chart and loving the way this yarn is working out. It has lots of character! And 848 yards to work with...


OMG that is going to be amazing!! I am so excited you are using your own yarn. That is exquisite. The texture is going to look so cool. Woo Hoo!!! Please join us on the KAL so everyone can admire the progress of your hand spun yarn.


----------



## birdgirl

First time through chart 2 done already, super easy and fast. What a great pattern!


----------



## stevieland

birdgirl said:


> First time through chart 2 done already, super easy and fast. What a great pattern!


I love it!!! Thanks!


----------



## missmolly

Gorgeous design Dee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## birdgirl

Three rows done before work. I keep thinking I should have used a size 5 needle, but I didn't wash my yarn after spinning so it should poof when I soak the finished item. I do want the textures to pop.


----------



## msusanc

How do we join the KAL? I have 2 yarns picked out, will have to swatch to see which looks best. Dee what part of the shawl do you think would make a good swatch?


----------



## cdninswe

if money is an issue and you have a lot of laceweight - have you thought about knitting two lace threads together - that would bring you close to fingering weight? 
That is presuming you buy two skeins of lace in the same colour ( I do that all the time - and have knitted a few shawls doubling the thread - I do it mainly because of repetitive strain issues with laceweight now)


Dreamfli said:


> I didn't have any lace weight when I first started knitting shawls now I seem to have oodles of it and no other nice yarn in sock weight or fingering. I have some lavender thar was supposed to be a lace weight but it's heavier, so I might try it on 6's.


----------



## stevieland

msusanc said:


> How do we join the KAL? I have 2 yarns picked out, will have to swatch to see which looks best. Dee what part of the shawl do you think would make a good swatch?


Here is the link to the KAL: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197162-1.html
Just make a post and say howdy and you are part of it!

I would start making a "swatch" by just beginning the shawl at chart 1 and knitting the body a bit... maybe to 1 repeat of chart 2, which won't take long. Or you can go to Chart 5 and swatch those acorns... But I think you'll be able to tell how it's working up just starting at the beginning. That way if you like what you see, you've already started the shawl! And you can post pics of both yarns worked up and we can give your opinions if you like.


----------



## Williesied

I'm in. Willie


----------



## msusanc

stevieland said:


> Here is the link to the KAL: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197162-1.html
> Just make a post and say howdy and you are part of it!
> 
> I would start making a "swatch" by just beginning the shawl at chart 1 and knitting the body a bit... maybe to 1 repeat of chart 2, which won't take long. Or you can go to Chart 5 and swatch those acorns... But I think you'll be able to tell how it's working up just starting at the beginning. That way if you like what you see, you've already started the shawl! And you can post pics of both yarns worked up and we can give your opinions if you like.


Good idea -- thanks. Just watched the video on the invisible garter tab cast-on -- I think it looks easier than it sounds!


----------



## birdgirl

I ripped out my Ruxton last evening. I didn't like the yarn 
pattern combo. Yarn was too fine, needle too large etc. So I will start again with his time Berroco Remix and see how it looks! I will do this.


----------



## Sunflower

WOW-what a striking shawl in that gold color-have put on my to do list.


----------



## trish2222

Absolutely beautiful - I love shawls  and that one's exceptional


----------



## stevieland

Williesied said:


> I'm in. Willie


YAY!!! Glad to hear it!


----------



## ladytopaz10

Really nice


----------



## ramram0003

Beautiful!!! I love it in the rust color. Love the changes of the pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## birdgirl

Tuesday Morning had a sale and I found my Ruxton yarn. Its Red Apple color. That and new needles, I'm starting today!


----------



## jscaplen

birdgirl said:


> I found my Ruxton yarn. Its Red Apple color.


I don't know if the colour on screen is true to life but it is beautiful.


----------



## msusanc

Chart 2, row 3, trouble already. 

Having checked and double-checked rows 1 & 2, I have 15 pattern stiches on each side of the garter spine. As I knit row 3, however, I am 2 stitches short -- so cannot do the ssk, yo before the spine. 

The most logical explanation is that I missed some yarnovers, but I have checked and checked, tinked and tinked (thank goodness for lifelines!) 
reknitted and reknitted and can't see any YOs missed or other errors. Help?


----------



## britgirl

If you have 15 stitches on your needle before starting row 3, it should work. Count the working stitches (just ignore the yarnovers) and you will see that 15 stitches will work (the three decreases account for seven stitches and then there are 8 stitches that are knit.

Sue


msusanc said:


> Chart 2, row 3, trouble already.
> 
> Having checked and double-checked rows 1 & 2, I have 15 pattern stiches on each side of the garter spine. As I knit row 3, however, I am 2 stitches short -- so cannot do the ssk, yo before the spine.
> 
> The most logical explanation is that I missed some yarnovers, but I have checked and checked, tinked and tinked (thank goodness for lifelines!)
> reknitted and reknitted and can't see any YOs missed or other errors. Help?


----------



## msusanc

britgirl said:


> If you have 15 stitches on your needle before starting row 3, it should work. Count the working stitches (just ignore the yarnovers) and you will see that 15 stitches will work (the three decreases account for seven stitches and then there are 8 stitches that are knit.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, I can see the logic in that. Now to figure out what I'm doing wrong! Grrrr :twisted:


----------



## msusanc

msusanc said:


> Thanks, I can see the logic in that. Now to figure out what I'm doing wrong! Grrrr :twisted:


Counting error


----------



## britgirl

You may want to join the Ruxton Shawl KAL

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197162-1.html

There are people there who can help you too!

Sue


msusanc said:


> Counting error


----------



## msusanc

britgirl said:


> You may want to join the Ruxton Shawl KAL
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197162-1.html
> 
> There are people there who can help you too!
> 
> Sue


I thought this was the KAL it's where Dee sent me. Has it been moved?


----------



## britgirl

No, this was just the post showing the shawl.

Check out that link.

Sue


msusanc said:


> I thought this was the KAL it's where Dee sent me. Has it been moved?


----------



## pilgrim1953

That is beautiful.


----------



## KnitLogical

both shawls are absolutely stunning. I have ADHD and would find it too difficult to concentrate, but I can dream. 

Thank you Gracie


----------



## stevieland

msusanc said:


> I thought this was the KAL it's where Dee sent me. Has it been moved?


Sorry about that if I sent you to the wrong place. Sue's link is the correct one!


----------



## mmdfk

I am totally excited about beginning this shawl. I bought the pattern and have printed it out. I never used a chart before. Any suggestions as to how to read it?



stevieland said:


> My new Ruxton Shawl pattern is now available! It may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. Here is the Ravelry store link:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruxton-shawl
> 
> If you prefer, you may PM me here with Ruxton Shawl Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern. The pattern will be available on Craftsy.com as well starting Sept. 3.
> 
> Ruxton is a super-textured, top-down triangular lace shawl with motifs inspired by nature. The shawl is knitted in either sport or fingering weight yarn to achieve the two different pattern sizes (see below). The size is very easy to customize either by using different yarn, changing the number of pattern repeats, or both. Full instructions on how to do that are provided on the pattern.
> 
> The 11-page Ruxton pattern has both row-by-row written instructions and my usual big charts, so you can use the method that works best for you.
> 
> There is a KAL for the pattern right here on KP in the new KAL section if you would like to join us and knit along! Feel free to PM me for more details.
> 
> *BLOCKED SIZE: 64 X 30 in sport weight; 56 x 26 in fingering weight
> 
> NEEDLES: US 6/4.00 mm for sport weight; US 5/3.75 mm for fingering weight
> 
> YARDAGE: 630-680 yards worked in sport weight; 550-600 yards worked in fingering weight *
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


----------



## jscaplen

mmdfk said:


> I never used a chart before. Any suggestions as to how to read it?


The instructions with Dee's Ashton Shawl pattern lead you through it pretty well. It's a free download.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette
Other than that, since the Ruxton also has printed instructions, you can refer to that to see if you are on the right track with the chart. Once you get the knack, though, the charts are much easier.


----------



## karenh

I agree; the Ashton gives great guidance and the Ruxton is also very informative.


----------



## msusanc

mmdfk said:


> I am totally excited about beginning this shawl. I bought the pattern and have printed it out. I never used a chart before. Any suggestions as to how to read it?


You will find that Dee guides you very clearly through the charts, and also gives written directions. Just read it through as carefully as she wrote it. So you can't lose -- unless you fail to use a lifeline :wink:

As for my progress, I found the perfect yarn (had to buy it, oc, could not find it in my already huge stash, but at least it was on sale). Can't tell you what it is right now because it is in another room and I'm too lazy to get up. Anyway, the Ruxton is on hold for the moment while I finish up a few Xmas gifts. Thought I had finished in January, and I was so smug, but then my teen-age granddaughter made a shy (sly?) request for an infinity scarf, so oc to be fair, I have to make one for her sister & mom, and a GB Packers hat for her brother. Believe me, I'm using big needles and chunky yarn on those scarves -- can't wait to get back to my Ruxton -- which indeed will be for ME!


----------



## Gypsycream

Wow!!


----------

